# Trolling motor hook up



## shoestringmariner (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey all, I was given a 28lb thrust bow mount Motor Guide trolling motor recently and I'm just setting it up

It came with the 3 prong plug and receptacle, but bare wires directly after the plug socket. 

I was going to extend the leads and add lug terminals but I am wondering if I need to install a fuse, and should the lugs be amp rated?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gnappi (Jun 23, 2017)

In short, yes (to a re-settable circuit breaker no (IMO) to a fuse) and yes, lugs should be able to readily (IMO) withstand roughly double the expected MAX current load to be sure the lugs do not fail. Fuses are OK if you plan on always keeping spare fuses aboard, but fuse holders can (and do) fail. Circuit breakers won't strand you as readily as a fuse. I say this with some measure of experience here being stranded that is with a failed fuse holder.

The Minn Kota has a pdf on their take for application of "circuit breakers" I doubt other brands have circuit breaker guidelines with much different values for their motors.

On my "reserve" battery I simply put the CB on the battery post, then the quick disconnect (QD) wires onto the CB, then dropped in to a battery box. The QD connector makes it easy to remove the TM to take it inside and then connect my charger to the batteries. 

For the large battery, I bought the Minn Kota trolling motor power center / battery box with a CB built into it but its CB is larger than you need for that motor.


----------



## shoestringmariner (Jun 24, 2017)

Perfect, thanks. I have a 30 pound Minnkota trolling motor that just hooks directly to a battery, no circuit breaker. But because of the electronics (?) in the pedal controls I wasn't sure if I needed it. 

Actually, I looked at the pedal as I was writing this, and it appears that there is a circuit breaker attached to it already. It looks exactly like the photo you posted. Thanks very much for the info


----------



## Kemplin (Jul 16, 2017)

motor is cool, and if you are interested in *usb dongle logger*, you can have a look and you will not disappointed


----------

